# Any tips for getting blocks nowadays?



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Since they stopped releasing blocks at 10 pm, it has been very hard to get 2 blocks per day consistently.
After that they were releasing them 24h in advance, but not anymore.

I've seen people standing in front of the warehouse waiting for open blocks but I don't think it worth it because it's not that close to my house. 

I think it has been pretty random nowadays since I've seen blocks open even at 4 am.

Do you have any tips to be more consistently when getting blocks?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Find out when your warehouse releases them. I see you are in my city what warehouse do you drive out of?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

aflexdriver said:


> Since they stopped releasing blocks at 10 pm, it has been very hard to get 2 blocks per day consistently.
> After that they were releasing them 24h in advance, but not anymore.
> 
> I've seen people standing in front of the warehouse waiting for open blocks but I don't think it worth it because it's not that close to my house.
> ...


No one going to share his/her secret here, the only way to get a block is to tap, tap and tap............. period! If you spend some time as Shangsta said try to learn the pattern of your city how and when they release the blocks during the day.


----------

